# Micheal Jackson is DEAD!!!!



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sky New , reported that Micheal Jackson is Dead
see website on yahoo

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/18/20090625/ten-pop-icon-michael-jackson-dead-tmz-co-c3b52a1.html

The website reported that Jackson, 50, suffered a heart attack just after 12:00 pm (1900 GMT) local time and paramedics were unable to revive him.

Jackson's manager Tohme E. Tohme was not immediately available for comment when contacted by AFP. Officials at UCLA Medical Center where Jackson was treated also could not be reached for comment.

Los Angeles Fire Department spokesman Devin Gales would not confirm Jackson's identity but said paramedics went to an address corresponding to the star's home at 12:21 pm (1921 GMT) and the person was taken to UCLA Medical Center.


----------

